# Being laid to rest a century after battle



## daftandbarmy (12 Aug 2018)

Deas gu Cath!  

Being laid to rest a century after battle

Remains of three members of the Canadian Scottish were discovered near the site of the Battle of Hill 70

The Canadian Scottish Regiment is forming a funeral party to fly to France and lay to rest three soldiers who died at the Battle of Hill 70, one of the Canadian Army’s formative engagements of the First World War.

The 31 members of the casket party, mostly from Victoria, are rehearsing at the Bay Street Armoury in time for the Aug. 23 ceremony. They will bury the recently discovered remains of three men: Pte. William Donegan, Pte. Henry Priddle and Sgt. Archibald Wilson at the Loos British Cemetery.

https://www.timescolonist.com/islander/being-laid-to-rest-a-century-after-battle-1.23397455


----------

